# Cornell Research Program on Self-Injury and Recovery



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2022)

http://www.selfinjury.bctr.cornell.edu

"A comprehensive site on the subject of self-injury with extensive resources and links for young people, parents, friends, and clinical and social service professionals."

Self-injury & Recovery Resources (SIRR)

A book co-authored by one of Cornell's researchers:

_Healing Self-Injury: A Compassionate Guide for Parents and Other Loved Ones_


----------

